# Granulated onion?



## hawkiphan

I am getting ready to try a recipe for a new rub and it calls for granulated onion. I can't find it in any stores around here. I can find onion powder and onion salt. Can I just substitute onion powder and if so what ratio? Are they interchangable or is one stronger than the other? Thanks for the help.


----------



## scarbelly

Onion powder is pretty close to granulated onion. if you want to make your own, take some dried onions and grind them thru the coffee grinder or the food processor


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I use alot of onion in various recipes and at various particle size, so, I have a dedicated spice grinder (electric coffee grinder), and buy only chopped dried onion in bulk containers. Grind it to the size you want and never run out. A gallon size jug for about 12 bucks (Sam's Club) lasts us about 6-8 months. Freshly ground is much stronger than store-bought powders and ground spices, so grinding your own will cost you much less and you will use less to achieve the same resulting flavor profile.

Eric


----------



## scarbelly

I agree with Eric. You need to have a dedicated grinder for this if you are going to use a grinder.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Scarbelly said:


> I agree with Eric. You need to have a dedicated grinder for this if you are going to use a grinder.


Yea, there's no better way to go, IMHO. I stole my wife's grinder about 2-1/2 years ago when I started getting more serious about dry rubs. She said she didn't want it back, 'cuz she didn't want to drink pepper and garlic flavored coffee...LOL!!! I bought her a new grinder and kept on using the old one for my hobby, and we're both happy.

Any inexpensive coffee grinder will do just fine. A single pulse-type switch is what's on mine, and I'd rather have that than an automatic/timed grinding. With the pulse switch, I can grind into granules, coarse peppercorn, fine peppercorn, medium to fine powdered garlic. Usually just the sound in the grinding chamber will tell you what the particle size has broken down to, and you can stop and pop the cover for a quick check and give it another second or two if it's not quite where you want it.

The biggest trouble I have is with grinding dried cherries...it will eventually get the inside covered with a real sticky paste which I have to remove with a butter knife. A good hand-washing with an old tooh brush gets the residue out, and then I let it air dry. I always grind my sticky stuff last, and the regular dry spices first, just so I can get it all finished before the unit needs washing. Cherry seems to be the only one that needs a good washing afterwards, though.

Eric


----------



## smokeamotive

I get mine at HyVee. Surely you have one in Des Moines, seeing how its there HQ.


----------



## venture

In general, a teaspoon of onion powder will be stronger than a teaspoon of granulated onion.  If you substitute, start small with the onion powder and add more till you get it where you think it is right.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## DanMcG

I think by weight they could be substituted 1 for 1, but when measured by volume a spoonfull of powder will have more oinion then the same spoonfull of flakes.

*1 Tbs, Onion Flakes   = 5.0 grams*

*1 Tbs. Onion Powder = 8.0 grams*

So I guess 2 teaspoons of powder would be the same as 1 tbs of flake.


----------



## cliffcarter

Keep looking, the flakes are more flavorful IMHO.


----------



## alelover

The flakes will rehydrate and give you more true onion flavor than powder. IMO. I use both depending on what I'm making.


----------



## sqwib

Ditto Cliff and Ale

I use both powder and Flakes, when the flakes rehydrate and brown they really add a nice flavor.

Like a toasted Onion Bagel Mmmm.


----------



## daveomak

Our w-mart has a section on dried foods for storage for emergency type stuff. They have these huge tins of dried onions. I haven't tried them yet but,  I am planning on giving them a try. Like others have said, when you want the powder, grind dried onions. Much better flavor and you can grind to your desired consistency.


----------



## hawkiphan

I will probably have to substitue. I have tried a HyVee, a Dahls and Wal-Mart and no luck on finding the granulated onions. Thanks for all of the suggestions. I have been planning on going to get a coffee grinder but I think I will be doing it a little sooner now.


----------



## bigworm882001

I use granulated onion. I like it better than the powder. It seems to mix easier.


----------



## smokinax

Has anyone used a smoker to dry thinly sliced onions or garlic?  Many online recipies to make onion or garlic say to slice thin then bake at 150 to 200. Any thoughts?


----------



## smoooookin

I buy granulated onion in bulk from the spice specialists and am happy with the quality. Here's a link for anyone trying to find it:  https://spicespecialist.com/products-page/basic-spices/granulated-onion/


----------



## tikiboy

Many of you are correct in saying that granulated onion is better than onion powder. I've worked in the spice industry and granulated onion is small sized dried onion (look close at it and you can see the tiny pieces). Onion powder is what is left over from the manufacturing process which can contain onion skins and tops.


----------



## deni1100

Granulated onion is already fine enough so you can use the same quantity of onion powder to substitute the granulated onion. I prefer buying onion flakes and then I use a mortar and pestle to make the flakes into a powder. But onion powder remains the easiest to find around the globe so you can definitely use that if the recipe calls for granulated onion or onion flakes. They taste them same and that's what matters.https://substitutionpicks.com/best-substitute-for-onion-powder/


----------

